# Soba e Senzala



## Dedu

Boa tarde a todos,
Estou a traduzir um texto português sobre as tribos africanas.
Deparei-me com a palavra Soba, que em espanhol significa o mesmo, portanto quero deixar aqui indicado se alguém mais tiver dúvidas.
http://books.google.es/books?id=j0zVZzZVvgEC&lpg=PA79&ots=Q9HoEIOrSZ&dq=soba%20tribu&pg=PA79#v=onepage&q=soba&f=false

A única que não sei como traduzir ou se tem sequer tradução, é a palavra senzala ou sanzala. Que segundo o dicionário da priberam significa: 
*
senzala* 
_s. f._
1.           Habitação de escravos negros.
2.           Povoação de escravos negros.
3.           Residência de um soba.
4.           Sanzala.
5.           _Fig. _Barulho; vozearia.

Sendo as definições sublinhadas as que me interessam. Alguém sabe como chamariam os espanhóis?


----------



## Carfer

Não que saiba, mas o meu dicionário traduz literalmente as definições do Priberam no que toca a '_senzala_' e como _'caserío de negros'_ no que respeita ao sinónimo (ou variante) '_sanzala_'. Encontrei caserío de negros em frases como esta: _'Naya es un *caserío de negros* con ranchos de paja y callecitas polvorientas'_


----------



## Vanda

aha! Olhou tudo e se esqueceu de olhar no WR! 
senzala

De qualquer modo, acho que você não vai achar tradução, visto a senzala ter sido uma realidade brasileira. Por exempo, a wiki, ao passar para o francês mantém o termo senzala. Acho que você precisará explicar o termo.

x com Carfer.


----------



## Dedu

Obrigada!
No WR devo só ter procurado sanzala, em vez de senzala, daí não encontrar 

Pois, é melhor por nota de rodapé.


----------



## Mangato

Senzala pode-se traduzir por *barracón**.* Dependências nas fazendas onde moravam os escravos; quase estábulos.
Cá um fio que tratou o tema


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> De qualquer modo, acho que você não vai achar tradução, visto a senzala ter sido uma realidade brasileira.


 
Não creio que fosse uma realidade exclusivamente brasileira, Vanda. Dizia-se assim também nas antigas colónias africanas de Portugal.

P.S. No português das colónias a '_sanzala_' era a aldeia que o '_soba_' chefiava, não um entreposto de escravos. Talvez por isso, '_barracón_' não sirva no contexto do Dedu.


----------



## Dedu

Pois, o meu contexto é mesmo português. Sobre alguém que trabalhou numa colónia africana. =)
E já nem falam de escravos.


----------



## Mangato

Barracón es una palabra que afotunadamente ya no se relacionan con la esclavitud, pero sigue teniendo en muchos casos connotación negativa. Como ejemplo, los barracones de los campos de exterminio nazis. Pero puede también tener significado de almacén provisional, alojamiento para tropas militares, para trabajadores etc.


----------



## Vanda

Óxente, nunca me passou pela cabeça que os portugueses mantinham senzalas em outros lugares. O dicionário me diz que é um brasileirismo vindo do _quimbundo sanzala, com dissimilação._(Aurélio)


----------



## anaczz

Dedu said:


> Pois, o meu contexto é mesmo português. Sobre alguém que trabalhou numa colónia africana. =)
> E já nem falam de escravos.



Mas, pelo que eu saiba, as sanzalas em Angola, por exemplo, não se destinavam a escravos. Sanzala em quimbundo, significa "povoação". Era o nome atribuído a "aldeamentos" nativos e, mais tarde, aos alojamentos construídos pelo governo para concentrar a popualção negra junto aos colonos, já na época da guerra colonial.


----------



## Mangato

Disculpem a teimosia, mas acho que sanzala e sensala são coisas diferentes. Procurando em páginas angolanas do Google, podem achar informação. Parece que a *sansala* é um território que mantém uma estrutura política ou administrativa.

_A Kibala ( Quibala), na província do Kuanza-Sul, representa uma das nossas tradições mais rígidas e rigorosamente organizadas. Povo bravo, acutilante e resistente, *vive organizado em grandes sanzalas ou territórios autónomos, dirigidas por reputados sobas.* As mbanzas (sanzalas grandes) são capitais de inúmeras aldeias sob poder político-administrativo de sobetas._


----------



## Fer BA

Eu deixaria _senzala_...o livro de Freyre foi "traduzido" diretamente por _Casa-grande y senzala _(Emecé, 1943 e ainda hoje a tradução é a mesma)_. _


----------



## Mangato

Fer BA said:


> Eu deixaria _senzala_...o livro de Freyre foi "traduzido" diretamente por _Casa-grande y senzala _(Emecé, 1943 e ainda hoje a tradução é a mesma)_. _


 
Pero, en realidad crees que esta sensala tiene que ver algo con el contexto  de las tribus africanas que pregunta Dedu?


----------



## Vanda

O MG tem razão, a senzala, como a conhecemos, é uma coisa, a sanzala africana é outra. Portanto se o seu texto não está falando das senzalas brasileiras, o jeito é usar o termo correspondente à sanzala (africana) no espanhol ou explicá-lo, como eu já disse.


----------



## Carfer

A '_sanzala_' era uma aldeia governada por um soba. O étimo de '_senzala_' e '_sanzala_' é o mesmo, os significados é que são diferentes em África e no Brasil (e, já agora, quando digo África, não estou certo de não dever dizer Angola. Os Mbundos são um povo do norte de Angola e é de Angola que conheço o termo)


----------



## Fer BA

Mangato, desculpe, me enganei, tem razão....usaria senzala somente se falássemos do Brasil e não de Africa.


----------

